# Need help finding mini lightbar



## Brando55 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been searching the internet trying to find the best deal on a mini led lightbar. Does anyone have any reccomendations?

Brandon


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

whats your budget?


----------



## Brando55 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hoping to find something for around 300 shipped


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Start by googling LED Mini Light Bars. There are tons to choose from.

Here is a couple. http://www.swps.com/11-1200.html

Sho-Me LED Permanent Mount Mini Light Bar 11.1200.A00 AMBER
List: $427.86
You Pay: $219.95Sho-Me LED Magnetic Mini Light Bar 11.1200.A08 AMBER
List: $472.14
You Pay: $244.95


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

Check out www.fleetsafety.com Great prices and did have free shipping.....ussmileyflag


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Brando55;713878 said:


> I have been searching the internet trying to find the best deal on a mini led lightbar. Does anyone have any reccomendations?
> 
> Brandon


Besides your budget you looking for a Halogen, Strobe, or LED? Galls.com has a great little bar that's a Halogen for about $70 plus shipping. It's a generic Whelen Responder II Halogen model.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

here are a few

http://www.strobesnmore.com/able-2-low-profile-mini-led-lightbar.html

http://storesense2.megawebservers.com/HS4886/Detail.bok?no=53

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SHO-ME-MINI...ihZ022QQcategoryZ6755QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

http://www.sirennet.com/loledmibar.html

http://www.lshlights.net/AMAZING/itemmatrix.asp?GroupCode=11.1200&eq=&MatrixType=1


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I bought my bar at Parr with ALL the trimmings. There selling a permanent mount like mine for $399....It won't have the work lights or alleys, but you can add things as you can afford them. There simple to put in with the amp outputs already installed on the power board. FYI, Mag Mounts do not come with the right board to add things to.

















*If you go with this, depending on your mounting foundation, make sure to request "Stud Mount" or "Feet Mount" on check out. They come with feet style unless requested, see arrows on the photo for stud mount.*









*Also, check out my Switch Panel forum if you need one.*


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

opps. I didn't see "LED"


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

RepoMan207;714231 said:


> I bought my bar at Parr with ALL the trimmings. There selling a permanent mount like mine for $399....It won't have the work lights or alleys, but you can add things as you can afford them. There simple to put in with the amp outputs already installed on the power board. FYI, Mag Mounts do not come with the right board to add things to.
> 
> View attachment 50377
> 
> ...


\
That is smoken Ryan..........awsome!!!:salute:


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

thank you sir.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

that is the kind of light bar I need to get, I had a sho me led bar last year, and i was the first one around my area to get it and now everyone has one and I need something different ..... and wicked looking. that and my led bar got snatched at a truck pull last fall.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

The beauty of stud mounts is a simple tiny tack weld just under the nut, and its not going to grow legs without alot of effort. Now, i don't own a welder, so I paid $5 to have it done, and spent less then 10 minutes at the guys shop.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

heard that. This time im gonna put it on a headache rack, so it won't walk away. Now i just have to decide what mini edge to get and what headache rack to get


----------



## Brando55 (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks guys i checked out fleet safety and it looks pretty good. Anyone have the whelen responder? How do you find it?


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

Brando55;714517 said:


> thanks guys i checked out fleet safety and it looks pretty good. Anyone have the whelen responder? How do you find it?


Just got mine hooked up last week...Had a few positive comments from plow guys in my area. Is very brite and looks better then the sho-me IMO. I got mine with a clear dome also.


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

i can get you a mini liberty for like 450 brand new


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

i can get you either a whelen mini edge for about 450 shipped, with work lights, and alleys. or a whelen mini liberty with corner led modules for 475 shipped. pm me with questions.


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*Hello*



My bowtie;714664 said:


> Just got mine hooked up last week...Had a few positive comments from plow guys in my area. Is very brite and looks better then the sho-me IMO. I got mine with a clear dome also.


Just saw your post and I am looking for a lightbar like the one you bought. Not sure though on the clear dome or the amber one. How bright is yours? Could you send me a pic or 2 of it? Thanks. Pete/ny


----------



## pbjunkie92 (Aug 14, 2009)

www.speedtechlights.com

Bright and reliable...all of their mini-bars but 1 are in your price range.

Check them out


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

Northern Tool -- on sale -- #163785


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

How about u buy my 6 led whelen responder for 250 plus shipping nice bar i want to save up and get a fullsize bar


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I have the Sound Off Signal Mini-Pinnacle available for $225 shipped. I've sold to several members here.

http://www.soundoffsignal.com/warnamber/lightbars/lb_EPL7000.htm


----------

